# RIP 'Fast' Eddie Clarke



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

He of Motörhead, has passed away.

For me, like many others, Motörhead _was_ Lemmy, Eddie Clarke and Phil Taylor.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Always sad when an Eddie Passes, particularly a Motorhead one


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

I think Eddie didn't play on that record, did he? Wallis was playing gitar till '78 I think. 

Anyway, as you said, Motörhead was Lemmy, Eddie Clarke and Phil Taylor. 

RIP Fast Eddie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

poodlebites said:


> I think Eddie didn't play on that record, did he? Wallis was playing gitar till '78 I think.


I think Wallis had left before the eponymous "first" album. However, he _was_ the guitarist on their first-recorded album, On Parole. (It was released later...)


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

I stand corrected, I just checked Wikipedia and you're absolutely right, dogen. I always thought Wallis played on the first lp since a couple of the songs there were composed by him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, that perrenial Christmas favourite, Vibrator :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The debut album on Chiswick was the first Motorhead album I heard and it is still my favourite. Until _Overkill_ came out I thought the first album sounded as rough as it did because Motorhead were so fierce as to be 'unproducable', rather than the fact that they were strapped for cash and therefore having to battle against the clock with limited studio time. Why I think it doesn't rate so highly is because many fans only came to that album after the group had already broken through with _Overkill_ and _Bomber_ which benefited from higher production budgets - those of us who heard the debut before anything else seem to have more affection for it, at least in my experience.


----------

